# On a mission...Navajo Churro



## RockyToggRanch (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm determined to have a few of these wonderful animals. I've located a couple of breeders who have stock available. Does anyone have any advice for buying/chosing this breed? I raise goats and am new to sheep.

I'm particularly fond of the 4 horned and although all of the colors are beautiful...I saw a blue ram that was magnificant!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't have any firsthand knowledge of them, but some basic things to look for are good conformation, breeding animals that were multiples (born a twin or triplet) and have sired or had multiple births, and animals that are healthy.  Good luck in your search!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks! I've found 2 breeders that are so far, very helpful with information. It's a start


----------

